# Aquaone plantglo led



## Chops (8 Jul 2014)

Hey everyone. 
Im looking to upgrade the led unit that came with my new aquanano 60 tank. At present its only a single strip of white leds with a 10w output. 
So i was thinking about buying this 
http://www.fish-fish-fish.com/aqua-one-plantglo-60cm-24w-led-light-unit-4589-p.asp

Its the same unit as i currently have but is higher output of 24w and has the blue and red leds optimized for plant growth. 

Would this be sufficient to keep my future stocking list of dwarf hair grass and java moss. 

The tank is 100 litres (L600xD400xH470mm)
Java moss will be 6" from light source and dwarf grass will be 11" from light source. 

This is my tank at present (3days old) 






Any info is much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## pepedopolous (8 Jul 2014)

Hi,
You would be better off keeping your existing light and investing in a CO2 system (assuming you don't have one already). The plants will grow just fine without the blue and red LEDs, as many aquariums on this forum can demonstrate.

Also, a comment on your scape: you need a lot more plants otherwise you will get algae pretty soon!

P


----------



## Chops (8 Jul 2014)

I havnt got any plants in it yet. The whole of the mound where the colombo flora base is will be planted with dwarf  grass and the top of the bogwood tree will have java moss attatched


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jul 2014)

Chops said:


> Its the same unit as i currently have but is higher output of 24w and has the blue and red leds optimized for plant growth.


Also optimized for algae growth.

Cheers,


----------



## Chops (8 Jul 2014)

Is 10w led enough over this tank though??


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jul 2014)

Any light a tank comes with is enough, but that's never the right question. One always needs to ask whether flow/CO2/distribution are enough.

Cheers,


----------



## Chops (8 Jul 2014)

Thanks ceg4048
Ive no plants in yet and im just researching the c02 topic. 

 Flow will be excellent around the tank due to a full length spray bar (being added at weekend

I guess im used to opting for the biggest brightest light with being used to keeping marine fish for 10 years. 

Thanks for the continued input.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jul 2014)

You're very welcome. Unfortunately, using the biggest brightest light is the biggest brightest mistake made on freshwater tanks. CO2 grows plants and light just forces them use CO2 faster. I would suggest an inline device which is mounted outside the tank, coupled with a high flowrate filter. Following the 10X rule would mean a filter with manufacturer's throughput rating of 1000LPH. Any of our sponsors will have regulators and other CO2 sundries. Check the Tutorial section for more details.

Moss wrapped around either the stones or the word - or both would do well.

Cheers,


----------



## Chops (8 Jul 2014)

Thanks again. 
The plan is to have java moss on the tree/wood and have only dwarf hair grass planted on the colombo flora base mound in the middle. 
Would liquid carbon be ok to start with or is that a whole different approch?

Regards the filter?
This tank has the filter section built into the rear of the tank where it has foam,sponges,ceramics and has a 750lph pump which given that its a 100 litre tank is only 7.5X circulation. 
Woukd it alao be worthwhile increaaing that pump for extra flow or should i wait and see how the tank copes once its planted ans stocked?


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jul 2014)

No, it's probably not worth the effort right now unless it can be done cheaply and without fitment difficulty. I don't like advising people to spend more money unless it proves necessary. Instead, I would remove the ceramic media because that kills flow and is not really necessary. Avoid stuffing the filter chambers with media is a general principle which works. This also leaves room in case you want to add carbon or Purigen, which you might need if the wood starts to discolor the water.

Liquid carbon is the same as gas except it's not as effective - and you need to dose it every day. It is toxic and may limit the plant/fauna choices, although ferns have no problems with it. Again, if the lighting is kept low then the dosages can be kept reasonably low which minimizes the toxicity.

Cheers,


----------



## Alje (17 Jul 2014)

Are you sure that your light only has 1 strip of LEDs?
Is it possible it has 2 rows at 10 Watt per row = 20 Watt as I have with my Aquanano 40
I would have thought that your tank being larger would have at least the same if not more power. Check with Aqua One


----------



## Chops (17 Jul 2014)

Alje said:


> Are you sure that your light only has 1 strip of LEDs?
> Is it possible it has 2 rows at 10 Watt per row = 20 Watt as I have with my Aquanano 40
> I would have thought that your tank being larger would have at least the same if not more power. Check with Aqua One


Nope. Defo only 1 strip of leds. Even says 10.6w on the box. 
Its now for sale anyway as i have a new light coming. The aquaray 600 strip.


----------

